# Avitrol or pesticide poisoning?



## jensbirds (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi all, 

This is my first post - I'm so glad I found this board. I've been looking for information about pigeons and pigeon illnesses - I saw a pigeon in distress today and I think it was poisoned. I live in Toronto, Canada and I'm trying to find out if Avitrol is used in the city at all, because the symptoms that this poor bird was exhibiting seem to suggest it.

The pigeon seemed to be having convulsions - flapping outspread wings frantically and then scudding around, breast-down, on the ground. It stopped and stood still for about half a minute and then the convulsions started again - it was terrible to watch. Do these symptoms sound familiar to anybody? I wish I could have done something to help this poor bird.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello jensbirds & Welcome to pigeons.com
What a terrible event you witnessed. I'm so sorry. What that poor sweet pij endured is absolutely criminal. It makes me sick to my stomach.

The symptoms do sound like some type of poisoning. Unfortunately, Avitrol is the poison of choice.
As far as legally using it in Toronto, I don't know. 
I'm just curious, where did you discover this pigeon? City streets, in the countryside, etc.? 

Mary, also a Moderator on this site, lives in or near Toronto & hopefully she will be able to shed some light on the subject. 

Please keep us posted on any information you might obtain regarding the use of Avitrol in your area.

Something that may be helpful, I understand they 'lace' cracked corn with the Avitrol & place it in small piles & the pigeons eat the corn. If you come across anything looking like that it very well may be bait for the pigeons.

Cindy



[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited April 08, 2004).]


----------



## jensbirds (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Cindy, 

Thanks for your reply. This was on St. George St. a few blocks north of Bloor, on the west side - not far from the University of Toronto. 

The thing that disturbs me was that the pigeon was at a bird feeder in front of the house, where a lot of birds - sparrows, pigeons, and starlings - come to eat. I don't think the person or people who fill the bird feeder would poison the birds, but maybe some neighbourhood whackjob did? The other birds at the feeder were fine. I will be walking home that way in a little while so I am going to stop and look for the cracked corn you described - and the pigeon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jensbirds and welcome! The symptoms you saw in that poor bird are certainly indicative of ingesting a toxic substance but could also be due to paramyxovirus (and other viral and bacterial ailments) or trauma to the head, neck, and/or back from collision with something. I truly hope it's not Avitrol poisoning .. 

Terry


----------



## jensbirds (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Terry, 

Yes, I did think the bird might have been hit by a car - St George is a very busy street and Torontonians drive like maniacs so I wouldn't be surprised. This is going to sound awful - but I hope, when I go back, that the bird has passed on. I've been reading up on poisoning and sometimes death takes days to come. I can't stand to think of the poor bird suffering.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Sorry to hear about your sad experience.. 

Last year as I was looking out of the window I noticed some pigeon eating on the grass near the street (looks normal) then all of a sudden one started rolling onto the street!

I ran down and got her as we live right off the highway and someone could come off and run her over, I brought her upstairs and held her in my hands to calm her down, I've never seen such a thing before or such a strong bird, it's as if she has been electricuted or has energy bolts runing through her, it's was horrible!
Even my strength trying to hold her down was not strong enough, after 7-10 minutes she sadly passed away, I cried the whole time as I've heard about poisoning but I've never experienced something like this before.









At the time I had lots of PMV infected birds coming to me but I've never ever seen anything close to that bird.

The strange thing is that I don't believe they poison the birds around my building and so far I've only seen this bird like this.

I'm in Etobicoke and not really sure about what they use in other parts of Toronto or if they actually use this horrible poison.
If you see any more birds around like this then that could be a clue. 
Do you have any idea where they put it?

Do you know about the Toronto Wildlife Centre? They take pigeons in and so if you need any help with a sick or injured pigeon then you can take him there, they do a good job then release the bird to you for release in the area where he was found.

I'm going to list the information anyway:

60 John Drury Drive
North York, ON M3K 2BS
(416) 631-0662


If you need any help or have any questions about pigeon feel free to post them here.

Mary


----------



## jensbirds (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for your replies. I haven't seen any other birds suffering from similar symptoms in the area. I am keeping an eye out, though!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you again for your concern and attention to this horrible crime that was commited on this noble pigeon.

I'm glad you haven't seen any more victims, and hope you never will, again.

Treesa


----------

